# Fish for 10g?



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi I'm thinking about getting some fish and I was wondering what kind of fish/shrimp etc could I keep in there and how many? Thanks! ;3


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

i assume you mean 10gallon? (45 litres)

OK you could have (around 7-9 of these):
-guppies
-neons
-minnows

You could even go for 1 siamese fighter and say 5-6 neon tetras


OR

- shrimp, most species though try to stick to one to avoid cross breeding
cherry, amano, sunburst are all lovely little things to watch. Red claws are much bigger (about 4 inches) and thoguh agressive with other spiecies, ive found mine to be really friendly to me!
- with shrimp you can also add a few colourful snails too


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Frostpaw said:


> i assume you mean 10gallon? (45 litres)
> 
> OK you could have (around 7-9 of these):
> -guppies
> ...


Thanks! yeah I meant 10 gallon. I am thinking of going with a siamese fighter and lots of 'crystal red' shrimp, does that sound good? I can't think of any other fish that would go with siamese fighters without fin nipping and bullying. Also, what are some good filters and heaters? Prefferably one I can get in P @ h or maidenhead aquatics ^-^


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> Thanks! yeah I meant 10 gallon. I am thinking of going with a siamese fighter and lots of 'crystal red' shrimp, does that sound good? I can't think of any other fish that would go with siamese fighters without fin nipping and bullying. Also, what are some good filters and heaters? Prefferably one I can get in P @ h or maidenhead aquatics ^-^



With the Shrimps I would recommend you put some plants in with them, shrimp love plants and will happily bread under most conditions.

As for the betta (Fighter fish), Tetras would be fine in with them but like to be in groups of 5+ so a group of tetras, a betta and some shrimp will put you at the top limit of what you can have in your tank.

I would recommend going to your nearest maidenhead and having a chat with the people there. Ive not spoken to a person there yet who didnt know what he was talking about and they should do you a deal on a filter and heater. DO NOT GO TO [email protected], words cant describe how much I hate the fish keepers there (the best bit of advice I overheard my local shop say to a customer is "come for new fish on a Tuesday as most of them are either sold or dead by Thursday" :censor and they will only try and sell you what they neeed to be sold.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

The Hypnotoad said:


> With the Shrimps I would recommend you put some plants in with them, shrimp love plants and will happily bread under most conditions.
> 
> As for the betta (Fighter fish), Tetras would be fine in with them but like to be in groups of 5+ so a group of tetras, a betta and some shrimp will put you at the top limit of what you can have in your tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I planned on having a planted tank with a nice piece of bogwood as the centre piece. Also, I'm doing my work experience at maidenhead so hopefully they could help me set it up when I'm there!


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> Thanks!! I planned on having a planted tank with a nice piece of bogwood as the centre piece. Also, I'm doing my work experience at maidenhead so hopefully they could help me set it up when I'm there!


Im sure you will get a good deal with them if your going to do experience there. Ive used 5 or 6 different maidenhead shops and Its the only shops I will use now


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

The Hypnotoad said:


> Im sure you will get a good deal with them if your going to do experience there. Ive used 5 or 6 different maidenhead shops and Its the only shops I will use now


Fingers crossed  Also are there any other types of tetra I should look into? :3


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but how about rummy nose tetras instead of neons? They are a bit bigger so would 5 be okay?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone got any other suggestions for stocking one of these? I'm doing my work experience now so this is the time if I am going to  I have tried asking on fish forums but they just aggrivate me -.-


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I wouldnt go for rummynose, they are far too active, they need at least 3ft tank to go up and down. 

If you go to maidenhead aquatics, they have a good little filter called an Aqua Flo 100. Good little filter, good turnover and so long as you look after it and clean the impeller and change the carbon/cartridge every 4-6 weeks, you'll be happy as anything.

Depending on which MA you go to, there is a brand new Aqua Internal (internal filter version of the AquaManta Externals). There are excellant! They are designed so they fit in the corner of the tank. L shaped at the back and curved front makes it fit nicely into the tank. Has sponges, carbo and an algae reducing phosphate sponge.

Well worth a look at both


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, which fish would you suggest then? :3


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I could suggest an awful lot of fish, thats the problem, with having no idea what you like!!

Best thing to do would be to take a pen and paper (or use your phone!) and go round a shop or two and write down the names of all the fish you really like. Then we can give you more information about them and say whether they would be suitable or not!

A fighter and crystal or cherry shrimp is a really good plan! And then choose one species of tetra or rasbora to go with them... i can name a few species you might like...

-Harlequin Rasbora
-Copper Harlequin Rasbora (either T. espei or T. henglii)
-Crossband Rasbora/Emerald Rasbora (Microrasbora erythromicron)
-Neon Green Rasbora (Microrasbora kubotai)
-Neon Tetra
-Albino Neon Tetra
-Black Neon Tetra
-Black Phantom Tetra
-Red Phantom Tetra
-Ember Tetra
-Glowlight Tetra
-Albino Glowlight Tetra (normal and albinos can be mixed together)
-Glowlight Danios (these prefer much higher temperatures than other danios and are less nippy and more suited to smaller tanks)
-Vietnamese Cardinal Minnows
-Rosy Tetras
-Flame Tetras
-White Finned Bentosi Tetra (Ornate Tetras)
-Beckfords Pencilfish
-Cardinal Tetra

And there areseriously so many more!! But a few ideas there. Obviously some species are much larger than others so less of them... The microrasbora species and the ember tetras are tiny and so you could probably have a few more than say the phantom, rosy and bentosi tetras that get considerably larger.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Frostpaw said:


> i assume you mean 10gallon? (45 litres)
> 
> OK you could have (around 7-9 of these):
> -guppies
> ...


You need care with guppies. Mixing sexes will result in the tank being overstocked in no time. In a teeny, tiny tank like this you need to stick to males if you want to avoid population issues. 

I'm not sure what you mean by "minnows" as that could relate to several species, most of which are very active and totally unsuitable for such a tank. 

As for mixing neons and fighters, remember there is a significant fifference in the optimum temperatures for these two species and so they are not a good mix. Despite them being kept together regularly due to poor knowledge on the keepers part, it's not a good idea.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> I could suggest an awful lot of fish, thats the problem, with having no idea what you like!!
> 
> Best thing to do would be to take a pen and paper (or use your phone!) and go round a shop or two and write down the names of all the fish you really like. Then we can give you more information about them and say whether they would be suitable or not!
> 
> ...


Ten gallons works out at 45.56 litres. Minus 10% for displacement and you're looking at approximately just 41 litres. I'm not so sure that is big enough for some of the more active Tetra species you mention. Personally I'd not keep a shoal of black phantom tetras in anything under 70 litres to give them the swimming space they deserve. Remember they can grow to 4.5cm after all. 

I'd also prefer to see the follwoing in a bigger tank for similar reasons :-

Red phantom tetras, active and actually prefer cooler water to many trops. 

Rosy tetras and Bentosi tetras, are too active for a 40 litre tank. Again they ideally need 70 litres or so, just like red phantoms. 

Cardinal tetras, they can be unforgiving, particularly if wild caught and are best avoided by beginners. They need soft acidic water and die all too easily if not cared for well. 

I know some people will cram them into tiny nano tanks, but the species highlighted really do need more room than 40 litres if you care about your fish and want them to thrive.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Fair enough. Everyone is entitled to their opinions.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Woah lots of fish!! 

I'd like a pair of Nigerian Red Kribensis.. would that be okay in a "Aquastart 500 65l"? Then with maybe a shoal of one of the tetras you suggested ( and possibly 3/4 male guppies?)? I'm guessing things like small plecs and cories are a no go with kribs because when they spawn they do it in caves and on the floor- I wouldn't want any bottom feeders near some territorial kribs


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

You could easily put a pair of kribs in that size tank.... just not with any other fish! All kribensis are territorial, especially when breeding. 

Personally, if you want kribs in a community tank, you go for at least 4ft (240L) and you give them acave right down one end so they can guard it and not pin all your fish down one end of the tank.

TBH, any cichlid in 65L is really pushing it, it can be done... people do do it but realistically... you would be asking for trouble.. if they do get territorial... you risk them stressing out your fish so much they end up dying and/or spreading diseases induced by stress. 

Either way... kribs are a definate no no in that size with other fish. Wouldnt be long before they dealt with all the other fish. I kept a pair of the Nigerian Reds in a 200L planted tank and they were in with tetras and even then.. when they started breeding, they were still holy terrors!


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

EDIT: Any particular reason you have decided on a 45-65L range of tank? e.g space or weight constraints?

Larger tanks are FAR easier to look after, especially if a first tank... The larger the tank, the easier maintenance is, you could get an external filter with is 100% easier and more reliable than an internal filter and you dont have to open it up anywhere near as often. With an internal you will want to clean it every week or two. With my planted tanks i opened the filters every month because of the rotting plant matter, on one tank i had that had no substrate and was lightly stocked, i opened the filter (was massively overrated) 2-3 times a year!. Monthly to ever 2 months is more normal though.

125L (100cm long) is an awesome size tank to start out with and would allow you far more choice! Plus if you had your heart set on cichlids, maybe not kribs as such... but there are other species you could put into 125L community like rams or laetacara or nanacara species  (i love cichlids! the Laetacara curviceps is a great fish!).


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> Woah lots of fish!!
> 
> I'd like a pair of Nigerian Red Kribensis.. would that be okay in a "Aquastart 500 65l"? Then with maybe a shoal of one of the tetras you suggested ( and possibly 3/4 male guppies?)? I'm guessing things like small plecs and cories are a no go with kribs because when they spawn they do it in caves and on the floor- I wouldn't want any bottom feeders near some territorial kribs


You could keep kribs if they are a proven mated pair quite easily. But.... If you introduce a pair of any Pelvicachromis that are not proven you won't know what will happen.

Sometimes they'll pair up and spawn within a wee to ten days. Which results in some people believing that they are peaceful and easy to breed. Other times they'll fight like hell resulting in the weaker fish being bullied and subjected to stress. 

To get a pair you're best buying unrelaed males and females and keeping them together until nature takes its course and a pair forms naturally. But you'll need a bigger tank to do that. So you could join the British Cichlid Association or even a localk fishkeeping club as breeding pairs are often offered by members for sale. 

I disagree with Moogloo on cichlids being kept in less than 65 litres being a 'nono' though. There is a guy on the PFK forum called Steve Chester, user name (STE1200) he has had major success breeding all species of Pelvicachromis and his breeding pairs are housed in tanks smaller than this. Find his posts and you'll see links to his fish room videos. BUT... These are established pairs. Couples which have learned to live with one another.

You'll have to excuse the poor quality pictures but these are my Pelvicachromis sacromontis. I have two males and two females. Getting a successful pair took a while before they worked things out properly. Feeding them well with lots of livefood and high quality frozen food helps as it will bring the female into breeding condition quickly.



















That said, if cichlids are your thing then some of the Tanganyikan shell dwellers might be ideal. Neolamprologus multifasciatus are fairly common in the hobby and you could keep a small group in that sized tank, they should eventually pair and spawn. They are territorial but their territories are only 7" to 8" across max! They're not particularly active either, preffering to stay close to their shells in their own territories. No tetras with these though!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

@Moogloo
Unfortunately I am limited on price and size, so this is about as big as I can go ( possible a roma 90?).

@Mynki

Thanks for the pics! I saw the pair in maidenhead and I'm sure they were paired. the female was hidden under a log and the male was floating right at the enterance and darting around a little bit. I really like kribs and the shell dwellers ( which are also awesome! when I was cleaning out the tank at MA they all darted into their shells, cute! :3 ) but I don't think i would like a species only tank... a nice community would be more of my thing. I have a lot of thinking to do :hmm:

Yellow honey gouramis keep springing to mind too, they were very cute :2thumb: And then they're were the dwarf puffers.... :mf_dribble:

I'd love to hear all your ideas, I'm opening to everything really  Maybe I should just buy the entire shop :lol2:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Well... dwarf puffers would make it species only... but yellow honey gouramis are great and you could build a lovely community around them! 

Like i already said  you could get that pair of kribs and they would do great in that size tank... just not as part of a community set up with other tetra species in there...

Honey gouramis are really cool! The use thir ventral? fins (whiskery ones) to touch each other lol and the males when displaying to the female and in breeding condition get really black bellies!!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> Well... dwarf puffers would make it species only... but yellow honey gouramis are great and you could build a lovely community around them!
> 
> Like i already said  you could get that pair of kribs and they would do great in that size tank... just not as part of a community set up with other tetra species in there...
> 
> Honey gouramis are really cool! The use thir ventral? fins (whiskery ones) to touch each other lol and the males when displaying to the female and in breeding condition get really black bellies!!


No way do they?! Oh maa gossh I wants now  How about...

-3 honeys (1m:2f)
-Small tetra/guppy/rasbora shoal
-Cory shoal or small plec or khuli loach (or two of the options  )?
-Shrimp and snails on clean up duty! 

I think that would make an awesome setup :mf_dribble:Ay problems with that?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> @Mynki
> 
> Thanks for the pics! I saw the pair in maidenhead and I'm sure they were paired. the female was hidden under a log and the male was floating right at the enterance and darting around a little bit. I really like kribs and the shell dwellers ( which are also awesome! when I was cleaning out the tank at MA they all darted into their shells, cute! :3 ) but I don't think i would like a species only tank... a nice community would be more of my thing. I have a lot of thinking to do :hmm:
> 
> ...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and we probably have very different taste in fish in all honesty. But what I will say is that if you are wanting to breed cichlids choose something that you will be able to rehome and sell the fry easily. Ordinary kribs are very common and your LFS may or may not take them from you. Spend a couple of quid more on a similar Pelvicachromis species and you'll find it quite easy to move on any babies you produce. Trimar Aquatics are good for these, and they ship via specialist courier too. 

I like biotope tanks personally. These are aquaria were the fish species, plants and decor represent an authetic biotope. So you could try one of those?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mynki said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and we probably have very different taste in fish in all honesty. But what I will say is that if you are wanting to breed cichlids choose something that you will be able to rehome and sell the fry easily. Ordinary kribs are very common and your LFS may or may not take them from you. Spend a couple of quid more on a similar Pelvicachromis species and you'll find it quite easy to move on any babies you produce. Trimar Aquatics are good for these, and they ship via specialist courier too.
> 
> I like biotope tanks personally. These are aquaria were the fish species, plants and decor represent an authetic biotope. So you could try one of those?


This idea is starting to grow on me, but how can a shop take on 50 fry or more? Just how much does it pay in cash or instore credit? I'd just worry that I couldn't find homes for all of them... Could you give me some ideas for uncommon fish to try breeding then? Thanks : victory:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> This idea is starting to grow on me, but how can a shop take on 50 fry or more? Just how much does it pay in cash or instore credit? I'd just worry that I couldn't find homes for all of them... Could you give me some ideas for uncommon fish to try breeding then? Thanks : victory:


It's a big commitment. Have you kept fish before? 

You need to discuss with individual LFS if they will take them and methods of payment. Realistically you won't make any money as to grow them on to a saleable size, you'll need grow out tanks and a lot of work. 

If that sounds like too much hard work, maybe set up a community attack and don't look at breeding cichlids. It can be a very rewarding hobby if you do though.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I havent kept fish before.. but breeding sounds like something I would atleast like to try. I'm going to have a very long think about it


----------

